# Looking for group near or in the University of Illinois at Chicago (UIC)



## kngo89 (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm a new student that just moved in at UIC. I was wondering if there is anyone here or near who would want to play any role playing game. I'm good for almost anything whether its D&D, WOD, or Indie. I would prefer being a player. I haven't found any role players here yet. I just hope there is someone around, otherwise I might just go crazy.


----------



## carlbobo (Aug 28, 2008)

I have a game the will hopefully play on the weekends in Tonica, IL. If you dont mind the drive you are more than welcome to join.


----------



## kngo89 (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for at least replying back to me. I think thats a bit far for me. I was mostly trying to find people at my university who play role playing games. I haven't found any because I think most of them play behind closed doors. I think I'm going to get a D&D related t-shirt. Someone might see it and then I might get some results.


----------



## jesusfreak444 (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi! Where is UIC? Is it in DeKalb? Cause I live in the Elgin/Shaumberg area, and i dont go to far out that much, seeing as im 13 (0o).


----------



## kngo89 (Aug 29, 2008)

Its the University of Illinois at Chicago. Its on the near west side of Chicago. Its in the middle of little italy, its next to greek town, and pretty close to Pilsen. You are thinking of NIU. If you were thinking of driving out to DeKalb, it would be kinda far. Driving into the city alot would take a lot of time and money.


----------



## alexpenn (Aug 26, 2009)

hey, I know this is old, but are u still interested? I'm new to UIC and I want to start something.


----------



## Mimir1 (May 3, 2011)

Wow, obviously at this point this post is even older, I'm at UIC, and while the year is ending, if anyone is interested for a game in the fall, let me know.


----------



## johna_6 (May 14, 2011)

Mimir1 said:


> Wow, obviously at this point this post is even older, I'm at UIC, and while the year is ending, if anyone is interested for a game in the fall, let me know.




I don't know if kngo89 is still around, but I'm looking for a game and live very close to UIC.


----------



## Mimir1 (May 14, 2011)

Great! I dunno if you know anyone else interested? I don't, at least, so we'd need more people, but I'm definitely up for it.


----------



## johna_6 (May 29, 2011)

I know some people who might be able to play, but probably won't be able to commit until there's a real game and schedule figured out.


----------



## Mimir1 (May 29, 2011)

I've actually begun getting some people together for the fall, including a DM. So far I think we have 3-4 people, so you and any friends might pull it up to 6, which would be great.


----------

